# my fish just lays there...



## vanillakahlua (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay, so I bought me and my brother both bettas last winter. they were both the smallest crowntail males we could find. His is purple with red and mines blue with purple. When I brought them home my fish he was crazy, always swimming all over and lookin around and it took him awhile to finally eat. My brothers fish was the shy one who hid all day. Now they are opposite, my bros is swimming all over lookin around and mine is at the bottom of the bowl.

Recently (about 2 months ago) I noticed he started laying sideways on his rocks a lot. not completly on his side, his head was up. But yea.. So I took him back to petco and asked them what was wrong. They said he might be constipated and that I should switch his food a lot and try feeding him less. So I started giving them both a little bit of blood worms. It didn't really change anything, I started giving him 2 pellets one time a day.. and no change. His tum-tum doesn't look bloated or anything. 

His rocks in his tank were these big flat rocks. I was wondering if since he was laying on them so much if they were hurting him 'cause they have sharp edges. So today I threw them out and put him in a completely brand new 1/2 gallon bowl and gave him smoother round rocks, and 2 colorful red (not live) plants for more hiding spaces. He was still layin' on his side even after the change. He hasn't died, and he still eats and goes up for air..

Does anyone else have a betta that likes to chill on it's side at the bottom of the bowl? My bros betta doesnt do that.

Every once in awhile he's active but not as often as before.

Let's see if there's anything else I can let you know...

It's in tap water that I let sit 24 hrs till room temp. I use that chlorine remover stuff, and I use the correct amoung of drops. My room is about 70+ degrees. They have been fine in this temp for the past like 7 mos we've had them. There is no filter or thermostate in their tank.. I made sure to wash all their new rocks and plants and bowls thoroughly before putting them inside. And I clean there bowls like every 3-4 days to keep it fresh. I feed them 2-3 pellets 1 time in the morning and 1 time before bed. They have a lamp right over them for the evening and in the day time I have my curtains open so they can have sunlight. I dunno why he lays on his side like that but any helpful tips would be great. :]


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

They may be getting too much light. Something has him stressed out. Try closing the curtains during the day and using the light when you are home to watch them and give them light. They will be fine with 8-10 hours light a day. They need a dark cycle.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with what neejar said, but I am also wondering if the water is too cool for your betta. They need a water that is a constant 76-80 degrees F. If it is simply "70+" it might be on the cooler side of 70. I'd also give him like a bridge or small cave to hide in if he wants to rest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They need temps of 76 to 82.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

First and foremost I would say temperature. Remember it takes long for water to change temperature then air or land. If the bowel is too cold it will stay cold. I suggest buying a mini-heater to warm it up! Also purchase a thermometer 

You also need a bigger home. I csuggest upgrading to a 3 gallon vase or tank, this will give your guy plenty of room to move around in!


----------



## vanillakahlua (Jul 13, 2009)

okay thanks guys! about the tank size, I just bought them both 1/2 gallon fish bowls they are like the size of a bowling ball. My bro's fish seems to like it fine, he swims all over and likes to lay on his flowers (he has 2 purple ones that are flat petals so he can hide under them or lay on top). and his rocks are pretty, they are darkish see through orange and clear. He seems happy, and I don't think he's bothered by the temp either because he always acts normal. When I move around he perks up and swims straight to the glass to look out at me and when I feed him he gets all excited and gets the food real quick. 

My fish is the only one acting abnormal, I just got him the 1/2 gallon fish bowl yesterday because I was worried. I put him in the 1 gallon fish bowl and that's when he was acting all weird so I thought if I just did a new tank that I could afford then maybe I'd see a change 'cause it's brand new and clean. He has 2 red silky plants that are like long petals pointing up and he likes to hide in them by laying on them or hide under them. His rocks are purple and clear. He seems to be swimming a bit more since I switched him to this smaller bowl. He was in a 1 gallon tank and he'd just lay there on his side. I came home from school and he perked up when I came in. He still lays down but not as much. I still think I'll get a thermometer like you guys suggested to make sure it's not too cold. But I think I've noticed a difference since he's been in his new bowl for 24 hrs. He's actually laying straight up right now which makes me happy. I think the change in the type of rocks I was using really helped, the other ones looked cool but got kinda sharp after I changed the bowl a few times cause they'd break. They were big flat purple see through rocks. kinda like peanut brittle but smoother heh. (best description I could think of. 

Also I will turn off my light more. I leave the lamp on from 9am when I go to school until I go to bed after work around 1am (it's not a fish lamp, just a normal small lamp that I have in my room by the fish). I didn't know they could get too much light so that's good to know. Thanks guys. :]


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

*fish is laying down*

I saw your reply and was interested because my fish is doing the same thing. I have changed the water and he is still laying down and sometimes sits with his head up. His water is also a strange color. I have 4 bettas and all the others are fine but this one is eating okay but just lays around doing nothing. What should I do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What is his water temperature? Did you put anything in the water that might cause it to change colors? Welcome to FishForum, by the way.


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

*fish just lays around.*

Hi thank you for replying to my question. I think his water temperature is 78 to 80 degrees. We keep our house at that temp. The water looks about the color of urine . I change his water once a week, and all my other fish are doing well. I have them in quart size fish bowls and as soon as I change their bowls , the one that is sick is discolored within a day or two. The healthy ones bowls are all crystal clear. I have some melafix but I am afraid to use it because I don't know the proper amount or what it will do to him. Thank you for your help and for welcoming me to your site.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Since we don't really know what is wrong with your betta, I wouldn't use any medication unless he has finrot, sores or any other symptoms. I would change water conditioners and see if that makes any difference. If the bowl he's in is 2 gallons or less, the water should be changed twice a week.


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

*my fish just lays there*

Thanks for your help. I will change his bowl but I don't have anything except for start right. I can get something differant tomorrow. I really don't think that is the problem, my three other Betta's are fine and look great. The one that is sick eats well he had 4 or 5 of the little betta food I have and he does go to the top of the bowl for air but the rest of the time he is either laying down or kinda curled to where his head is pointed to the top of the bowl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what could be wrong with him.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

): The fish I'm taking care of for a friend was kinda like that. He'd just lay at the bottom of his tank and only moved to get air.

Because he also had fin rot (and suspected internal parasites), I was using Maracyn-Two, but I also did salt baths every day and now he's really energetic compared to what he was like before, although he still rests a lot which I can understand because he's missing half of his tail so swimming must be tough for him... although usually when he goes to rest he sits in the corner and flares at his reflection in the tank now xD;

I don't know, this is just my personal experience with this kind of behavior. ): So in my opinion if he used to be active and now isn't, I'd imagine there's something wrong. If it's internal it'll be a lot harder to figure out :S But don't jump to any conclusions just yet. Maybe do a little research on fish illnesses and keep observing him for a little longer?


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

*my fish just lays there*

:-(Well I am sorry to say that I got up this morning and my Betta Velvet was dead. I am heart broken over him I had him for two and a half years. Now my son felt sorry for me and went and bought me a new Betta and I am afraid to put him in the same bowl as the one that just died. What should I do? Throw out the glass beads and the bowl away ?? I know not to use soap in the bowl but I sure don't want this new one to get what the other one had. The glass beads are the colored ones that you can use in a vase for flowers and I have another Betta with the same kind of glass beads and two others with Aquarium rocks in their bowls. So I would appreciate any ideas. Thanks, Sue


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Boil the glass beads and wash the bowl with hot water and salt. Rinse it all well and it should be fine. sorry velvet died


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

Neenjar, Thanks for your quick reply I was about to go out and buy a new bowl. How long do you think I should boil the beads for? Can I use regular salt or do I need to buy aquarium salt? Thanks for your help.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I would use aquarium salt, the iodine in regular salt is not good for fish. If you have any sea salt or kosher salt, that will do, just not iodized salt.

I would boil the beads about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Velvet. RIP Velvet.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

It's probably just me but I could not name a betta velvet, or fin rot, or ich, or.. lol

I had to re read your post a few times to determine if it died from velvet or was named Velvet...  RIP...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew someone who had a betta named Velvet. She ended up killing it by cleaning his bowl with soap!


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't know that there was a disease called Velvet. I named him that cause he looked like he would feel like velvet if you touched him. He was so cool I could take my wedding band off and hold it up to his bowl and he would act all aggressive and drop that fin and his red coloring would be so intense. He was a beautiful fish. My son bought me a red violet with blue on his fins I didn't want another red one so soon I'm to sad for that right now. Maybe later on I will spot one that will get to me. You all have a great night. I gotta get the old man some dinner he just got home and of course I'm on the computer.


----------



## hermitfish (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe its bored try giving him string to bite etc....... hope the tiny tip helped


----------

